# blah



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/40802-challange.html#post620153

....Anyways Why make half black? Way to dark and takes over the whole sig.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Thought the fade looked pretty cool. Oh wells.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

It doesn't look bad, it just kinda fills the whole banner.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I like that. You are always putting out pimp sigs keep up the good work.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i like it too...a lot...good job


----------

